# Some photos of my knives and I will go step by step on how I do it!



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

If anybody would like to see how I make these knives I will go thru the process step by step and maybe it will help somone make their own........Here are some photos of them......


----------



## ltdo (Jul 19, 2013)

Id love to see how you make em!


----------



## rojo_grande (Feb 10, 2011)

+1

Rojo


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Starting next month, when I get back to Al. I will lay out all the tools needed and I'll go slow and easy on each step. I'll explain how its done and how I do it......it will include the leather work and the stands.......There are little tricks of the trade that will help anyone interested to turn out there own masterpieces........short cuts to success........I've taught over a 100 church missionaries (LDS) how to make these knives and some have gotten even better at it than me......its a hobbie that they can do the rest of their lives if they want. Its a hands on process for them and I furnish them with all the items they need to do the project.....It cost me some dinero but I want to give back what I know to those young men who serve two years of their lives for the Lord.........


----------



## Ballingerjon (Jun 10, 2013)

This is gonna be a good thread I can't wait to see how u make those beautiful knives


----------



## CDV (Mar 19, 2013)

I can't wait to see/watch how it's done!


----------



## josephmrtn (Oct 7, 2012)

cant wait!!!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

As soon as I get to Al, I've got to make 2 of ThirdHands targets with the 3X3 skins. When I finish that I will get on this knife making with photos and the best know how I can relate to you......I hope it will help some folks give it a try.....


----------



## pa_archer (Dec 11, 2005)

I would love to see!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

sub'd

Just never know


----------



## eichensehr (Sep 16, 2012)

subscribed!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Subscribed

and would a youtube video of u making one be out of the question lol


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Your knives are amazing. Interested in what you teach. Thanks.

Lazy


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

In.Looking forward to it!


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

Remmy, great as usual. The 2 I have that you made are displayed in my cabinet in my living room with my wifes Armani statues. I get more compliments on the knives. By the way i have some more antlers for you I will send this fall. Hope to get a few more. Are you setting up a show in Dec?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Just a few more photos of my favorite.......


----------



## welovehoneybees (Aug 3, 2013)

rembrandt said:


> If anybody would like to see how I make these knives I will go thru the process step by step and maybe it will help somone make their own........Here are some photos of them......


I'm new on here and this is the first time I'v replied so I hope I'm where I'm supposed to be! But, I would LOVE to learn how to make these knives! A good hand made knife is hard to come by! Thanx!


----------



## redwingnut22 (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah, lets see how you make your knives!


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful knives man. What part of Bama do you live?


----------



## b0mb3r (Aug 3, 2013)

im in


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Still waiting!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

I'm in, would love to be able to something like you do someday.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

ofashea said:


> Still waiting!


I have a nice workshop waiting for me in AL. I'm not leaving Texas till the 9th and it will take me a few days to get all set up. Look at the middle of the month before I can get started.........


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BowTeker01 said:


> Beautiful knives man. What part of Bama do you live?


Just north of Talladega........between there and Munford.....I have a nice art studio and a nice workshop for archery and knife making.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

.BuckHunt. said:


> I'm in, would love to be able to something like you do someday.


I hope as I show the steps, it will get people started making their own......I don't make very many from blanks, I buy the blades with hidden tangs and start from there. I don't have the time to cut out the blades and grind on them. I buy two different kinds of blades, damascus and stainless steel........


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

monsterbuckrick said:


> Remmy, great as usual. The 2 I have that you made are displayed in my cabinet in my living room with my wifes Armani statues. I get more compliments on the knives. By the way i have some more antlers for you I will send this fall. Hope to get a few more. Are you setting up a show in Dec?


When Nov. rolls around I will probably have 30 or so for their Christmas show. It will be in the Herritage Hall Museum in Talladega. I sold six knives last year in a very depressed state and I hope the economy is better this year........


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Ballingerjon said:


> This is gonna be a good thread I can't wait to see how u make those beautiful knives


I appreciate that......I've been making knives ever since my Mountainman Rendezvous days back in the 90s. I can make two a day if everything goes OK and if there isn't a lot of inlays to deal with........also the jeweling of the blades take time and it is tiresome work.....


----------



## Samuraiarcher (May 26, 2006)

Can't wait to see the process!


----------



## mikeinhoodriver (Aug 4, 2011)

I would like to learn. Subscribed!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

You do great work. How many hours to make one?


----------



## Mike Szar (Jun 21, 2013)

Some beautiful knives you've got there, subscribed!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

nick060200 said:


> You do great work. How many hours to make one?


I try to have two going at the same time cause there are periods where I have to wait for epoxy to set up and periods where I set down and patiently sand on the handles to get them smooth as a babies behind.......I can make two a day easy enough!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Mike Szar said:


> Some beautiful knives you've got there, subscribed!


Thanks Mike.......we are up to our ear lobes in boxes and its gonna take a spell to get it all separated so the process is on a day to day basis right now. I've got to get the workshop cleaned out and set up and before I can do that, momma has insisted the house get done.....I'm looking forward to showing how I do this and making some more knives.......


----------



## graydw1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice cutlery, subscribed


----------



## bukfever2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## DrewStevens (Jun 7, 2013)

I like the knives he made with the pattern on the blade itself 


2013 Prime Defy


----------



## elliottw (Aug 25, 2013)

Wow! Subd, this would be awesome to learn how to do!


----------



## Maxbks (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Remy

Haven't seen too much posted from you since you moved to Texas.
Are you moving back to Alabama??

If so sorry things didn't work out. Thought Texas was going back home for you.

Max


----------



## ttowndvds (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mn.moose (Feb 11, 2013)

Love this one... How much would something like this one go for?


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Maxbks said:


> Hey Remy
> 
> Haven't seen too much posted from you since you moved to Texas.
> Are you moving back to Alabama??
> ...


I moved back to Texas to be by my Dad who at 102 was close to passing....He did pass away a few weeks back. We came back to Talladega, AL to be by my wifes relatives and friends. All this moving and having to go thru my Dad dying was tough on my resolve. I'm still unpacking boxes and trying to get settled in. I apologize for not getting the step by step process on how to make the knives going but I am exhausted. I will get my shop up and going as soon as I can. I just made a ThirdHandArchery frame cause I have no target here but now that it is done except for the stuffing, I will try to get on the shop and get it set up.........


----------



## BowtechOkie4498 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sub


----------



## vhram (Jul 1, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

Tag


----------



## Fletcher #1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been wanting to make something similar. Looking forward to your posts.


----------



## surmn8er (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm in too.


----------



## Wisbuck (Feb 15, 2005)

Can't wait to see this get started.


----------



## Msokol13 (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm in


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice work, I can't wait to see more!


----------

